#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Тексты семи сокровищниц - Том - Сокровищница Высшей Колесницы (thegs-mchog mdzod)

## Chhyu Dorje

*Тексты семи сокровищниц (Лонгчен Дзо дун) (собрание семи работ, некоторые с автокомментариями, написанные великим йогином и учёным Лонгченом Рабджамом)*

Том - Сокровищница Высшей Колесницы (thegs-mchog mdzod)

состоящая из двадцати пяти глав, представляет собой комментарий на Семнадцать тантр Менгагдэ и Сто девятнадцать разъясняющих трактатов. В нём рассматриваются разные аспекты буддийского Учения, начиная от проявления Абсолютного Учителя - Трикайи, и до окончательного результата практики пути Дзогпа Ченпо, в том числе, практика Тхогел. Лонгчен Рабджам написал этот трактат, чтобы реализовать пожелания, которые его учитель Ригдзин Кумараджа высказал во время смерти.

*Ищу партнёров для совместной покупки Английского текста*, цена вопроса - *$238* Текст будет оцифрован и передан переводчикам, а также всем кто учавствовал в поддержке. (*Поправка - Вопрос больше не актуален, см. Коментарии*)

П.С. Перевод не входит в сумму, цена только для книги, перевод будет обсуждаться уже после покупки книги. Писать в Личные сообщения.



_How the teacher came into this world system.
An explanation of world environments and the beings therein.
The spread of the Dharma.
The philosophical systems.
Aspects of certain meaning regarding Vajrayana.
Empowerment classifications.
Samaya discussion.
Explanation of the Primordial Ground.
Explanation of how the Ground spontaneously manifests as samsara and nirvana.
The manner of going astray.
How this occurs with respect to embodied karmic traces.
Detailed explanation of essentials (Tib. རྩ་, རླུང་, ཐིག་ལེ་, rtsa, rlung, thig le).
Enumeration of the four lamps (the support of primordial wisdom).
Laying out how understanding is based on this. 
Discussion of alaya and dharmakaya.
Explanation of all-encompassing space (Tib. དབྱིངས་, Wyl. dbyings) and wisdom (ཡེ་ཤེས་, Wyl. ye shes).
Vast explanation of the profound path for those of gradualist capacity, using objects of focus and concentration (for those who like mental elaboration).
Teaching which secures one on the path of essential vajra luminosity (for those free of mental elaborations).
Teaching which secures one to the oral precepts that free one (for those with special superior capacities), the precious method of being free "without meditation", oral precepts on trekchö.
Essentials in the practice of primordial wisdom with respect to spontaneous tögal.
A vast explanation on the stages of practice regarding direct introduction.
A vast explanation on the signs of certainty regarding the practices.
A teaching on the way that the bardo manifests (how those with average capacity can become enlightened in the bardo).
A teaching on how they gradually attain the ultimate result in the nirmanakaya pure land.
An elaboration of the ways of achieving this, for those of lesser capacity._

----------


## Аше

Поделитесь ссылкой, где можно купить английский перевод этого текста.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Поделитесь ссылкой, где можно купить английский перевод этого текста.


http://www.rulit.me/books/um-buddy-a...286126-38.html

----------


## Аше

> http://www.rulit.me/books/um-buddy-a...286126-38.html


У меня есть эта книга на английском, в ней нет перевода тома "Сокровищница Высшей Колесницы (theg mchog mdzod)", о которой говорит топикстартер. В этой книге встречаются только переводы небольших отрывков оттуда.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Поделитесь ссылкой, где можно купить английский перевод этого текста.


Вы хотите купить?! Если Вы купите, то это единственный экземпляр, который видимо уйдёт с Вами в историю, как это часто бывает с книгами подобной тематики. 




> http://www.rulit.me/books/um-buddy-a...286126-38.html


Сокровищницы Высшей Колесницы (theg mchog mdzod) нет нигде, кроме этого перевода, это самая редкая работа из "Семи сокровищниц".

----------


## Аше

> Сокровищницы Высшей Колесницы (theg mchog mdzod) нет нигде, кроме этого перевода, это самая редкая работа из "Семи сокровищниц".


Как уже писал выше, книга "Buddha Mind: An Anthology of Longchen Rabjam's Writings on Dzogpa Chenpo" не содержит перевода тома "Сокровищница Высшей Колесницы", а только очень небольшого количества маленьких отрывков оттуда, для сравнения объем оригинального тома отличается от одного тибетского издания к другому, но речь идет примерно о 1200 стр. формата печа. Более того, эта книга, содержащая компиляцию разных отрывков из разных текстов, более чем доступна в продаже, например, на амазоне, начиная от $36.01:
https://www.amazon.com/Buddha-Mind-A...dp/0937938661/

Кроме того, эта книга позже переиздавалась с небольшими дополнениями под другим названием - "The Practice of Dzogchen: Longchen Rabjam's Writings on the Great Perfection", и она тоже доступна в продаже, начиная с $26, если брать подержаный вариант, или с $29.03, если брать новый:
https://www.amazon.com/Practice-Dzog...dp/155939434X/

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Как уже писал выше, книга "Buddha Mind: An Anthology of Longchen Rabjam's Writings on Dzogpa Chenpo" не содержит перевода тома "Сокровищница Высшей Колесницы", а только очень небольшого количества маленьких отрывков оттуда, для сравнения объем оригинального тома отличается от одного тибетского издания к другому, но речь идет примерно о 1200 стр. формата печа. Более того, эта книга, содержащая компиляцию разных отрывков из разных текстов, более чем доступна в продаже, например, на амазоне, начиная от $36.01:
> https://www.amazon.com/Buddha-Mind-A...dp/0937938661/
> 
> Кроме того, эта книга позже переиздавалась с небольшими дополнениями под другим названием - "The Practice of Dzogchen: Longchen Rabjam's Writings on the Great Perfection", и она тоже доступна в продаже, начиная с $26, если брать подержаный вариант, или с $29.03, если брать новый:
> https://www.amazon.com/Practice-Dzog...dp/155939434X/


"кроме этого перевода" - имелось ввиду Английский вариант thegs-mchog mdzod, иначе какой смысл создавать топик?!  :Smilie:  О Buddha Mind не идёт речи ..

----------

Шуньяананда (02.10.2017)

----------


## Аше

> "кроме этого перевода" - имелось ввиду Английский вариант thegs-mchog mdzod, иначе какой смысл создавать топик?!  О Buddha Mind не идёт речи ..


Тогда поделитесь ссылкой, где продается английский вариант, о котором вы говорите. Известных изданных переводов этого текста я не встречал, было бы интересно глянуть действительно ли такое есть и заодно кто переводчик, на западе не так много людей, кто это мог сделать.

P.S.: Есть неизданный английский перевод, но поскольку он не издан, то и купить нет возможности.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Тогда поделитесь ссылкой, где продается английский вариант, о котором вы говорите. Известных изданных переводов этого текста я не встречал, было бы интересно глянуть действительно ли такое есть и заодно кто переводчик, на западе не так много людей, кто это мог сделать.
> 
> P.S.: Есть неизданный английский перевод, но поскольку он не издан, то и купить нет возможности.


Какой же зануда аааа ...  :Facepalm: 

Facsimile Edition Series Vol. 1: The Oldest Block Print of Klong-chen Rab-'byams-pa's Theg mchog mdzod. 

Автор Franz-Karl Ehrhard
Prof. Dr. Franz-Karl Ehrhard
Professor für Tibetologie und Buddhismuskunde

Schwerpunkte in Forschung und Lehre:

Kultur- und Literaturgeschichte des tibetischen Buddhismus
Himalayastudien (Nepal, Sikkim, Bhutan)
Manuskript- und Blockdrucktraditionen Tibets
Religiöse Geographie und Pilgerwesen.

http://www.indologie.uni-muenchen.de...ard/index.html

https://www.amazon.com/Facsimile-Vol...Edition+Series

----------


## Аше

> Какой же зануда аааа ... 
> 
> Facsimile Edition Series Vol. 1: The Oldest Block Print of Klong-chen Rab-'byams-pa's Theg mchog mdzod. 
> ...


Я предпочитаю думать о себе как о последовательном человеке, который тщательно подходит к проведению исследований  :Smilie: 

И как вы сейчас увидите в этом есть польза в том числе и для вас, т.к. приведенная вами ссылка на "перевод на английский" на деле не перевод, а издание факсимиле тибетского текста без перевода. Более того, это издание можно совершенно бесплатно прочитать на tbrc:
https://www.tbrc.org/#library_work_V...%7C1%7C1%7C540

----------

Chhyu Dorje (02.10.2017), Владимир Николаевич (02.10.2017), Шуньяананда (02.10.2017)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Я предпочитаю думать о себе как о последовательном человеке, который тщательно подходит к проведению исследований 
> 
> И как вы сейчас увидите в этом есть польза в том числе и для вас, т.к. приведенная вами ссылка на "перевод на английский" на деле не перевод, а издание факсимиле тибетского текста без перевода. Более того, это издание можно совершенно бесплатно прочитать на tbrc:
> https://www.tbrc.org/#library_work_V...%7C1%7C1%7C540


Огромное спасибо! По моей информации, там должен быть перевод, действительно картинки были смешаны, но эти картинки не от самой книги, скорее всего Вы правы, из названия следует, что там копия этого документа и моя информация не точна. Чтобы уточнить этот вопрос наверняка я написал письмо Автору этой книги. О результатах я сообщу как только появится ответ! Спасибо за Вашу Внимательность  :Kiss:

----------

Шуньяананда (02.10.2017)

----------


## Аше

> Огромное спасибо! По моей информации, там должен быть перевод, действительно картинки были смешаны, но эти картинки не от самой книги, скорее всего Вы правы, из названия следует, что там копия этого документа и моя информация не точна. Чтобы уточнить этот вопрос наверняка я написал письмо Автору этой книги. О результатах я сообщу как только появится ответ! Спасибо за Вашу Внимательность


А пока автор будет отвечать, как вариант, можно также пролистать саму эту книгу по приведенной мной ссылке и самому увидеть её содержание.

----------

Шуньяананда (02.10.2017)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> А пока автор будет отвечать, как вариант, можно также пролистать саму эту книгу по приведенной мной ссылке и самому увидеть её содержание.


Да, я так и сделал чуть позже  :Facepalm: , эта книга и есть та книга, на которую Вы любезно указали. Чтож, очень жаль, топик я не закрываю, может быть в будущем будут вновь вопросы по этой теме  :Embarrassment:

----------

Шуньяананда (02.10.2017)

----------


## Alex

Я уже не раз слышал о каком-то загадочном переводе на французский, который уже давно сделан, но так и не издан. Если это не легенда, то о нем должен знать Филипп Корню.

----------

Аше (03.10.2017)

----------


## Норви

Если для вас еще актуальна эта тема, то, если не ошибаюсь, есть перевод этой книги на английский язык в 2015 году. Вот ссылка: https://www.berotsana.org/products/p...enuine-meaning

----------


## Alex

Это другой текст.

----------

Норви (04.04.2020)

----------


## Норви

Да, действительно, это другой текст. Извиняюсь за невнимательность :Facepalm:

----------

